# Hid kit for 2010 700 H1



## Arctickitty (Jan 1, 2015)

Looking for a Hid bulb kit for my bike. Anyone know who sells them for the best price?


----------



## 2KKodiak (Jan 2, 2015)

I bought mine on ebay from xentec. Comes with two year warranty. Had them for about a month so we'll see how it goes


----------

